
Civilize – Manage Your Debt - sarahnadav
https://www.civilize.it/
======
mrjatx
I'm very familiar with whats necessary to clean credit, debt validation
letters, things of that nature. I feel like you do a very poor job of
describing what the site is. I'm not sure what I get if I sign up. I get a
registered mail service, that's cool, but what else? What is the inbox? Do the
letters go out from you, and you receive the replies, and then put the replies
into the inbox? A lot of these letters require a SCARY level of information, I
just wrote one to TransUnion that required my social, last 3 addresses and
several other things- can't wait to find out that was accidentally grabbed out
of the mail.

How do the letters go from your mailbox to the inbox? Programatically? Does an
intern see all of my info?

Is that even what happens? I have no idea because your site doesn't explain
WHAT it is actually capable of doing.

What templates do you have? Can I import my own templates? What is consumer
protection resources?

How do you plan to market this to someone less familiar with credit repair?

I just signed up to hopefully answer these questions but this should be laid
out on the first page.

Edit: This is meant to be wholly constructive, I'm just in the middle of a few
tasks right now so it's pretty jumbled up.

~~~
sarahnadav
Hi- thanks for all the questions, since we are just launching- I am happy to
get feedback because I want the service to be easy to understand.

I'll start with the safety of your information. Any critical customer
information that a customer needs to enter or access is stored on a separate
and encrypted server. Nobody except the CEO and tech lead have access to the
server.

The letters are sent as hard copies to an employee from CIVILIZE who collates
and sends the registered letters. Our team works closely and there is a
protocol for how the letters are handled.

There is always the option to send the letters to the collection agency via
registered mail yourself. The copies of letters are kept on the encrypted
server.

The template letters are the ones provided by the consumer financial
protection bureau to verify a debt, dispute a debt, cease and desist, and give
instructions for future contact. You can't import your own templates- but if
you have a good one, you can always contact our support team because perhaps
we would add it.

For those who sign up for our paid service, they send the registered letter
with instructions for contact and inform their creditor that the only way to
be reached is through CIVILIZE email platform.

From that point on, the communication between creditor and client happen like
a normal email service (like gmail) it is not visible to our staff (except our
lead tech) unless it is flagged by the client as being abusive.

Our protection resources besides the letters and email are being rolled out so
it isn't public yet.

We are not marketing this for "credit repair" as much as we are trying to
address the pain of being harassed and abused. This is something that people
seem to understand easily.

Please keep asking if there is anything I missed!

~~~
mrjatx
Thanks for the answers. Honestly, one of the worst parts for me about credit
repair is having to send the letters, find the templates, and all of that
other hoopla. I've used services like Skyblue and they actually a fantastic
job, but they would only debt validate.

Because I'm too lazy/technical/lazy to go out of my way to buy stamps and send
registered letters I'm sure I'll be using your service.

I do really recommend breaking it down for more inexperienced and non-
technical users, though. Clearly outline where and why I would use your
service - your site feels like it was made by someone who wrote the backend
and didn't really consider some random person stumbling on it after searching
for "credit repair/harassment."

Hope this helps!

~~~
sarahnadav
This is super helpful, and I am going to create a "How it works" page to break
it down for people. I will also probably add in a few more questions to the
FAQ.

I created the company because I had to do all this for myself and I was too
lazy/technical/lazy myself and saw that a bunch of other folks were just like
me.

Also, I wanted to send Cease and Desist letters but then I would end up stuck
without important information (like pending lawsuits) so I created the email
system so that there was a safe way to communicate that wouldn't give me PTSD.

When the phone would ring off the hook I would literally have an anxiety
attack every time. I also missed important phone calls because they came from
blocked numbers.

------
sarahnadav
If you want to try it out- use the coupon code: free4ever

You will still need to put in your credit card information because registered
letters cost money but we will never charge you for the service

~~~
sarahnadav
Just to clarify- we will never charge you for the monthly service, only if you
order and send a registered letter (which you can always print and send
yourself)

------
sarahnadav
Last time I posted this, we got so much traffic the site went down and no one
got to see it. A bunch of people were interested so I am trying it again

~~~
RyJones
Neat! Good luck, seems like a growth industry.

~~~
sarahnadav
It is a massive growth industry- around 111,000,000 Americans currently have a
debt in collections

------
dew2105
Finally, a debt solution that provides basic dignity to those in debt.

~~~
sarahnadav
Thanks- that is our goal

------
ezrameanshelp
Awesome. Really helping people. How did you choose this idea?

~~~
sarahnadav
It has been an evolution- I got into debt during a life crisis and was shocked
by how I was treated. I was hounded and devastated.

I researched the industry and saw how broken it was, and how many people
didn't know their rights so I created something which could help them.

------
sarahnadav
If there are any other questions- please feel free to ask...

------
leesalminen
Cool idea.

~~~
sarahnadav
thanks!

